# Sweet Pea expecting but not eating



## Sweet Pea (May 15, 2008)

I need ya'lls help. People that has more experience with Pregnant Cats has your cat ever gone through spells where they don't eat or has diarrhea and acted like they aren't feeling well? I'm taking her to the vet this week for a check-up and cause the way she's acting is worrying me. I don't have much experience with pregnant cats like I do dogs or farm animals. Should I give her any pedialyte? Would appreciate any advise on anyone that has had their cats do that. Her motherly instincts are kicking in bc since she's adjusted to their being 4 now instead of just our 1 that passed in April she's being motherly toward our 4 new rescue ferrets we adopted Mon. by letting them crawl and cuddle with her and cleans them at time. So I'm doubting a miscarriage.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, pregnant queens can feel quite ill from time to time. Just like pregnant women. "Morning sickness" isn't uncommon, the hormones may cause diarrhea and unfortunately they can stop eating too (probably due to "morning sickness").

Try to stabilize the diarrhea by giving her cooked chicken or raw lamb (fresh!) for a few days, if she'll eat it. If she doesn't get better, take her to the vet. If she doesn't eat, that's a huge problem itself. You simply have to feed her whatever she will eat: egg yolks (a very good source of various nutrients), meat, fish, canned food, dry food... anything.

A miscarriage would cause some kind of unhealthy (smelly/with strange color) vaginal discharge.

I you fear she's getting dehydrated, give her some pedialyte. It won't hurt.


----------



## Sweet Pea (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Sol, last night I cut up some raw chicken hearts, gizzards, gave her some shredded chicken I cooked, peeled a carrot and chopped it up and put that all in warm chicken broth w/ a handful of kibble. She wasted no time eating that. She drank all the chicken broth first lol, then ate everything her bowl was completely empty this morning I was very relieved guess I'll have to do that every night. Keep suggestions coming of other things I can feed her to, to help out.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Sounds excellent that she's eating your homemade food. As long as she's got diarrhea you should try to stick to one recipe that seems to work. If your current recipe gets her stomach in order, stick to it for a week or two but add some calcium (200 mg calcium/100 g meat). It's important she gets enough calcium.

When her stomach has stabilized you can feed her any kind of meat (cooked or raw doesn't matter, it depends on what you're most comfortable with), some fish, eggs (raw yolks or whole cooked eggs). If you cook the meat it's good to add some taurine too.

Here's a site with some general guidelines about how you make your own balanced homemade food: http://www.charlesloopsdvm.com/catdiet.htm

I don't follow Dr. Loops guidelines, I raw feed and hardly give my cats any veggies at all but I think his guidelines are good for anyone who wants/needs to make homemade catfood but don't really wanna become a complete nerd like I did. :lol:


----------



## Sweet Pea (May 15, 2008)

*UPDATE on SweetPea*

Thought I'd give everybody an update on SweetPea it has been a very long day..... I had a vet appointment today at 11 for her bc of how she'd been acting and bc I suspected she'd miscarried. I had to call my vet at 9pm last night bc she was spotting blood everywhere and ask if I should take her to the emergency clinic or if she'll be ok till her appt. He said if started straining get her to the ER. Got her to the vet today for her appointment shewas running fever and was diagnosed with a uterine infection and taken to emergency surgery to remove her uterus. I became extremely upset. I got to pick her up at 4 today. They told me she had a very large infection. It seemed has if it happened so suddenly in the last couple days. I made the appointment Monday bc her behavior had changed. I was looking so forward to lil kittens around the house. I have a strong feeling what caused this was from my yorkie attacking her on more than one occasion. I'm at a loss at what to do with my yorkie since she's become more aggressive I'm hoping a trainer can rehabilitate her bc I love her so much and don't want to have to put her down bc of it, but can't have her attacking SweetPea and being aggressive to our Ferrets. Also SweetPea loves a raw diet, especially chicken hearts and gizzards almost lost a finger.lol PLease pray for SweetPea and wish her to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm so sorry about the kittens, but the good news is that she'll probably have no problems to recover not that's she's been spayed.

Cats can get a uterine infection due to no special reason at all so it doesn't have to have anything to do about your yorkie. Uterine infections are usually caused by hormonal changes or bacterias. Maybe she's had a low grade infection cooking for a long time and that the hormonal changes caused by the pregnancy caused it to flare up.

I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

If you still want little kittens in the house how about you foster some?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor Sweetpea. I am sure this whole situation has been hard on her, as well as you. Prayers to you all that she recovers quickly.

One thing to keep in mind with your yorkie is that as a terrier she has a high prey drive and might be why is is going after the ferrets. Also, as Sweetpea was pregnant and then sick she might have seemed weak and the yorkie may have picked up on that.


----------

